# 2. Inselsbergmarathon-Tabarz 27.05.2012



## tzmtb (30. März 2012)

Anmeldung ist jetzt möglich!
Also auf gehts nach Tabarz am Pfingstsonntag!



Nach der erfolgreichen Premiere des Inselsberg-Marathons im vergangenen Jahr bildet die 2. Auflage am 27.05.2012 wieder das Highlight unseres Vereinsjahres sowie auch die Hauptarbeit in Sachen Vorbereitung und Planung. Am Pfingstsonntag sollen Profi- und Hobbyfahrer die 32km Runde rund um den 916,5m hohen Inselsberg ein oder zweimal bewältigen. Pro Runde sind hierbei ca. 1.100hm zu überwinden. Der Start-/Zielbereich wird in die Ortsmitte an die Grund- und Realschule verlegt. Diese Entscheidung fiel aufgrund der besseren Randbedingungen hinsichtlich Wasch- und Duschmöglichkeiten, Parkplätzen und der besseren Gestaltung von Organisationsbüro, Zieleinfahrt und Moderation. Desweiteren wird unser neuer Sponsor Rad-Art das "Rad-Art-Kidsrace" durchführen. Mit diesem und weiterem Rahmenprogramm soll die Veranstaltung wie auch schon im Vorjahr zu einem Ereignis für die ganze Familie werden. Durch das nahezu ohne Ausnahme positive Feedback zur letztjährigen Veranstaltung erwarten die Organisatoren, schönes Wetter vorausgesetzt, sogar noch eine Steigerung der knapp 180 Teilnehmer aus 2011. Gestartet wird auf beiden Teilstrecken jeweils wieder in den Altersklassen U23, Herren/Damen und Senioren(-innen).


http://www.mtb-tabarz.de


----------



## tzmtb (10. April 2012)

Neuer Start- / Zielplatz, Info folgt. Dadurch in unmittelbarer Nähe Duschen/Toiletten. Wenn Bedarf zum Abfahren der Strecke besteht, Info bzw. Absprechen mit dem Christian / Thomas vom Verein.

http://www.mtb-tabarz.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipok0702 (10. April 2012)

Hi ho, 
seit vergangener Woche ist die BETA des bike-kalender.com online. Damit lassen sich Bike-Events schnell Finden. Du kannst Deine Veranstaltungen posten, bebildern und auch gpx-Tracks zur Visualisierung von z.B. geguideten Touren oder Rennstrecken uploaden.
Ich würde mich a) über eine rege Nutzung, b) über deine Mithilfe in Fragen der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit durch "herum erzählen" freuen.
Der bike-kalender.com ist ein Hobby Projekt. Daher können sich trotz intensiver Bemühungen kleine Fehler verstecken. Konstruktive Kritik und  Verbesserungsvorschläge sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## tzmtb (16. Mai 2012)

Meldung laut Webseite: 
Am 19.05. und am 20.05. werden wir die Marathonstrecke abfahren. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Hotel zur Post.


Wir freuen uns auf die Teilnahme von:
Mandy Platzdasch (2-malige Hessenmeisterin XC),
Katja Hentschel (Thüringer Meisterin XC 2010),
Michael Schuchardt (Sieger Tabarzer Bergsprint 2011, Sieger Kellerwald-Bikemarathon 2012),
David Voll (Sieger Arnstadt-Marathon 2008, 6. Platz Kellerwald-Bikemarathon 2012),
Markus Zabel (3. Platz 24h Duisburg 2011, 1. Platz XC-Rennen Goseck 2011 Master, viele Podiumsplatzierungen) und
Tom Schafferhans (3. Platz Mountainbike-Zeitfahren Gebakönigpokal).


----------



## tzmtb (17. Mai 2012)

Zur allgemeinen Info der Anmeldeschluss ist am 	Sonntag, den 20. Mai 2012 um 23:00 Uhr


----------



## cd-surfer (21. Mai 2012)

Hab heute beim MDC die Werbetrommel gerührt,da werden noch ein paar Starter kommen....


----------



## tzmtb (21. Mai 2012)

Danke und das Wetter wird wohl auch schön!


----------



## geniusrc10 (21. Mai 2012)

meldung bis 23. noch ohne nachmeldegebühr möglich.
hab für die kurze gemeldet.


----------



## rhoen-biker (21. Mai 2012)

Ab wann ist die Strecke beschildert? Ich studiere in Schmalkalden und hätte genug Zeit mir die Strecke am Donnerstag mal anzuschauen 

Bin natürlich am Sonntag am Start


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe es geschafft, ich habe mich auch angemeldet. Das wird mein erster Marathon sein, bzw. überhaupt das erste Rennen was ich jemals bestritten habe. Daraus ergeben sich natürlich einige Fragen.

Erstmal zu meinen Zielen: Ankommen, Gesund bleiben und nach Möglichkeit nicht letzter sein 

Nun zu den Fragen:

1. Welches Bike ist am sinnvollsten? Habe ein Radon ZR Team 7.0 und ein Radon Stage 6.0 zur Auswahl. 

2. Was sollte man am sinnvollsten vorher Essen? Gibt es da gewisse Regeln oder zumindest Hinweise?

3. Wie läuft ein Rennen ab, bzgl. Zeitmessung und Start? Wird zusammen gestartet und dann neutralisiert oder gleich von anfang an voll Power?

4. Wie ist die Streckenbeschaffenheit? Also viele Trails, mehr Wald und Forstwege, Schotterstrecken oder auch technisch anspruchsvolle Stellen?

Problem ist, ich bin technisch nicht wirklich gut, fühle mich aber wenn es denn doch mal technisch wird auf dem Fully sicherer. Ist irgendwie leichter zu beherrschen. Nur wenn es nichts dergleichen gibt, bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Hardtail schneller, oder?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## tzmtb (22. Mai 2012)

Zuerst zum Ausschildern: Da werde ich mich erkundigen. Aber aus Erfahrung wird es vor Freitag/Sonnabend nicht klappen. Gibt da immer gewisse Regeln die zu beachten sind.

zu1. wenn dein Hardtail wesentlich leichter ist nimm das, ich fahre Fully... bin ja auch älter...

zu2. keine Experimente vorm Rennen und im Rennen. Gewiss Nudeln vorher am Abend, aber Hauptsache es schmeckt und ist energiereich. Zuviel ist aber auch nicht gut, schlechter Schlaf dadurch. Trinken ist wichtig Iso oder Apfel mit ein wenig Salz(1-2 gr auf einen Liter) nicht zuviel sonst:kotz:

zu3. Blockzeit, alle zusammen neutral(nehme ich an ) und dann gehts irgendwo los...

zu4. Überwiegend Forstwege/schotter, zum IBerg Asphalt und Pflaster, dann reiner Waldwege. Highleight ist der alte Downhill an der Straße entlang. Schön zu fahren, aber das wirst du schon schaffen. Ist ja noch kein Fahrer vom Himmel gefallen. Zu technisch ist es nicht, da gibts anderes. Am besten schön locker bleiben und es geniessen... hoffen ja das du  nicht abgeschreckt wirst.


Grüße der Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (22. Mai 2012)

Also vom Gewicht her sind die beiden Bikes, fast gleich. Dadurch das ich am Fully ne größere Bremse (Avid Code 203mm) und einen stabileren Laufradsatz habe wird es ca. 1 kg schwerer sein. Die Strecke hört sich erstmal ganz gut an, nur deine beschriebene Downhillpassage bereitet mir Bauchschmerzen

Wie kann ich mir die vorstellen? Singeltrail der einfach nur Steil ist, oder viel Schotter, Wurzeln und co, was dann technisch anspruchsvoll ist, oder einfach nur Eng? Wie sieht es mit Sprüngen und ähnlichem aus? Du merkst habe keine Ahnung davon 

Zumindest hört sich die Abfahrt mehr nach Fully mit "Wurfanker" an...


----------



## tzmtb (23. Mai 2012)

Na dann weis ich auch nicht ob Fully ist ja nicht viel Gewicht...

Also der Trail ist typischer Waldweg mit Wurzeln, Resten von Nadelbäumen und auch ein wenig Kies. Ist aber nicht so das er schwer ist, eher angenehm mit einigen kleinen Kurven. Wird schon werden. Hoffe du hast Spaß,! Gruß


----------



## rhoen-biker (23. Mai 2012)

Gibts irgendwo ein Höhenprofil von der Strecke. Bei über 2000 hm muss man sich ja seine Kräfte ein bissle einteilen


----------



## cd-surfer (23. Mai 2012)

Wetter wird geil und die Vorfreude steigt...
Also kommt zahlreich,es lohnt sich!


----------



## darkbiker90 (24. Mai 2012)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo ein Höhenprofil von der Strecke. Bei über 2000 hm muss man sich ja seine Kräfte ein bissle einteilen



Edit: Hat sich erledigt Streckenplan mit Höhenprofil gibts hier: http://mtb-tabarz.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=16&Itemid=16 Also wie mir schon gesagt wurde drei lange Kanten. Sollte mir liegen, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (24. Mai 2012)

Bekomme ich eigentlich noch eine Bestätigung wegen der Überweisung und Anmeldung?

Muss man zum Rennen irgendwas mitbringen, z.B. Kabelbinder für die Startnummer oder ähnliches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (24. Mai 2012)

Bei der Anmeldung müsstest eine Mail erhalten haben. Ansonsten landest du in der Startliste nachdem die Gebühr eingegangen ist. Notfalls halt einfach Nachweis der erfolgten Zahlung zur Nummernausgabe mitbringen.

Weiteres braucht man üblicherweise nicht. Kabelbinder etc. gibt es sicherlich zusammen mit dem Nummernschild.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, diese Mail habe ich bekommen mit der Anmeldung. Nur für die erfolgreiche Bezahlung kam nichts und die Startliste ist noch Stand letzter Sonntag, deshalb frage ich. Dann drucke ich mir einfach die Überweisung aus und nehme das dann mit.


----------



## cd-surfer (24. Mai 2012)

Bin heute die Runde gefahren,wir werden Staub fressen...
Auf jeden Fall die geilste Marathonstrecke,die ich kenne!


----------



## Papperlapapp (25. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt...was man so liest soll es wirklich fetzen  bis Sonntag!


----------



## h2okopf (25. Mai 2012)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die geilste Marathonstrecke,die ich kenne!


Ich finde es schade, dass die zweite lange Abfahrt auf Schotter ist, aber ansonsten sehr nett Strecke.


----------



## geniusrc10 (27. Mai 2012)

konditionelle geile strecke, super ausgeschildert, schön moderiert, ohne schnickschnack, super zielabfahrt,


----------



## h2okopf (27. Mai 2012)

So, schön wars. Wetter gut, persönliches Ziel erreicht, sogar schadenfrei.  Dann bis zum nächsten Mal in Tabarz.


----------



## geniusrc10 (27. Mai 2012)

wenn ich mich nicht total verguckt habe, war da auch ein singlespeeder dabei. falls du dich hier rumtreibst, hätte ich da mal ein paar fragen...


----------



## MoP__ (27. Mai 2012)

Leider konnte ich heute wegen Erkältung nicht starten, aber dafür hab ich von fast jedem Fotos gemacht 

http://www.mtb-riderz.de/8.html

Wer sich gut getroffen fühlt, bekommt gegen einen Euro in die Vereinskasse auch eine (noch) größere Version.

Der Bericht folgt sobald die Ergebnislisten online sind.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (28. Mai 2012)

Moin Leute,

das war ja nun mein erster Marathon den ich jemals mitgefahren bin und ich fand ihn einfach nur geil 

Nun aber die Frage gleich im Anschluss wie kann man besser werden? Wie trainiert ihr dafür? Wenn ich sehe wie weit die Spitze weg war, das ist ja wahnsinn. Mit meiner Bergaufleistung war ich noch zufrieden, allerdings war ich bergab nicht wirklich gut. Da fehlt mir etwas das Selbstvertrauen und somit hatte ich auch ein paar unschöne Erlebnisse mit anderen Beragfahren, welche ich am nächsten Berg gleich wieder geholt hatte.

Was verbesserungswürdig wäre... Wenn es zur Startaufstellung geht, links und rechts ein Band spannen, damit nicht alle Spätankömmlinge mit ihrem Bike vor kommen und sich irgendwo noch quer rein quetschen.

Grüße und bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papperlapapp (28. Mai 2012)

Strecke war echt super!!! Hat mächtig Spaß gemacht, bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Beach90 (28. Mai 2012)

Danke Mop, super Fotos !!! 

Tolles Rennen gestern....die letzten Meter bis auf den Inselsberg werden mich noch lange verfolgen


----------



## Papperlapapp (29. Mai 2012)

Die hatte ich auch total verdrängt, bis man auf den letzten Anstieg zu fuhr...aber das Puplikum hat dafür gesorgt das man sich da hoch quälte, was ich bombe fand!!! Im Höhenprofil sah es aber echt nicht soo steil aus


----------



## lioznnep (29. Mai 2012)

hier ein paar Bilder von mir

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49633


----------



## cd-surfer (29. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (29. Mai 2012)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Biker-04-1986 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin Leute,
> ...


----------



## darkbiker90 (29. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> cd-surfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Darf ich fragen wo du gelandet bist?
> ...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (29. Mai 2012)

Ach so insgesamt war ich mit meiner Leistung eigentlich zufrieden, zumindest was die Geschicht bergauf angeht. Hier konnte ich eigentlich ganz gut Anschluss halten und lief nicht gefahr mein Pulver komplett zu verschießen. Mein Problem waren die Abfahrten. Auf den 3 Großen habe ich jeweils mind. 10 Plätze verloren. Das war mir etwas zu technisch und gefährlich, sodass ich da langsamer gemacht hatte. Alle die mich da überholten, habe ich am nächsten Berg wieder geholt, nur bei der nächsten Abfahrt waren die dann endgültig weg und die nächsten rückten an.

Also mit etwas mehr Technik und Überwindung wären da mit Sicherheit noch ein paar Plätze drin.

Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein MTB-Verein oder eine Gruppe von Bikern, wo man zusammen trainieren kann, auch damits nicht langweilig wird.


----------



## Papperlapapp (29. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe es auch wie Toti666, am Anfang sollte echt der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen...ich fahre meist nur Samstags meine 30-50km Tour und versuche trotzdem jeden Marathon in der Nähe mitzufahren um einfach mal was anderes zu sehen, die Leute sind immer gut drauf, man pusht sich gegenseitig und hat trotz der Anstrengung viel Spaß dabei...es stellt sich auch so schon eine Verbesserung mit der Zeit ein, ohne das man sich selber zu viel Druck macht! Ich war sehr zufrieden mit meiner Leistung...Platz 86 und dabei bin ich dieses Jahr vor diesem Marathon ganze 140km gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (29. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir ja ein MTB-Verein oder eine Gruppe von Bikern, wo man zusammen trainieren kann, auch damits nicht langweilig wird.



Dann frag doch mal hier an (wenn deine Ortsangabe stimmt): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=248832&page=56


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (29. Mai 2012)

@ papperlapapp

Ich bin auch mit meinem 63. zufrieden, vorallem weil es mein erster Marathon war ;-) Nur man braucht ne Steigerung zum nächsten Jahr...


----------



## schraddelrudi (29. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich wollt ich nur ein bisschen Urlaub machen. Ich hab mich dann spontan für die lange Strecke entschieden. Es war einfach nur geil. Auf der 2. Runde hab ich mich die ganze Zeit auf Zielabfahrt gefreut .
@MoP und lioznnep Danke für die tollen Fotos!

Gruß Rudi


----------



## cd-surfer (30. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> cd-surfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Darf ich fragen wo du gelandet bist?
> ...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (31. Mai 2012)

@cd-surfer Link geht nicht


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (31. Mai 2012)

Bei mir funzt der.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (31. Mai 2012)

HM, bei mir nicht. Also zumindest wenn ich den Link anklicke bekomme ich immer einen "Seite-Ladefehler". Die Web.Adr. funktioniert aber bei direkter EIngabe. 

Jedenfalls hört es sich gut an alledings sind wir da schon auf dem PBP dabei.

Gruß datt  Vieh


----------

